
PyCon 2010: Optimizations And Micro-Optimizations In CPython - ivankirigin
http://pycon.blip.tv/file/3259830/
======
ivankirigin
This is a delightful talk. I don't usually delve into learning what is under
the hood in Python, so the clarity here was appreciated.

